# Any advice re Allergies



## Zeliana (Jul 14, 2013)

I would be so grateful for your thoughts....we have had our puppy Orlando for almost 2 weeks. I think he is on the straight haired side. I hope the photo is attached. My daughter has been coughing and sniffing pretty much for the last 2 weeks. I became aware of this soon after he arrived and we waited to see if it stopped but it persists. We plan to take her to be allergy tested but I am now really worried about what happens if she is allergic. My husband who is a doctor thinks this means we would not be able to keep Orlando and that the allergy could trigger asthma. We are all very worried - especially my daughter who is beside herself. 

My question is can allergy sufferers live with their dogs - has anyone had a similar situation? Can allergies get better as sufferers get used to their dogs? Or any other insights to offer.

Many thanks in a advance for any comments.


----------



## SidneyM (Jun 15, 2013)

My mum has always been severely allergic to all animals. She rescued a short haired lab x staffie and although was very allergic for a few weeks, she really has improved. She tended to keep her distance and wash her hands every time she touched her until she got used to her. I think having the dog has boosted her immunity so much. She still gets itchy if the dog sits across her lap all evening, but an antihistamine tablet takes the edge off! Hoping the same will work for your daughter.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

What an awful situation for you and especially your daughter 
Do anti-histamine remedies make a difference? 
Have you noticed you puppy shedding hair?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

I remember someone who's son was having a reaction to the puppy coat but was fine when the dog got older. 

But every one is different. Cockapoos are not 100% non shedding, however it would have been an idea to go for the most curly pup in the litter the be on the safe side.


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Such a tricky one, hopefully your daughter will develop a resistance to Orlando (if that is what is causing her problems.) I've certainly heard of lots of people who are allergy sufferers living harmoniously with their poos, so don't give up hope. I would give it at least a month, try antihistamines and get her tested anyway. It's a big decision to potentially have to make but you know that already... I have my fingers crossed for you that it works out as Orlando looks a real gorgeous young man!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

There is an older thread that i posted on somewhere about allergies and asthma etc.When i got my first cockapoo 9 years ago we got a curly coated one because my daughter then 12 had very bad allergies but also asthma.We put her on an immunotherapy course as well as antihistamines but be very careful if it triggers asthma.luckily my daughter was fine with kd apart from the odd sniffle and now 9 years later we have 10 dogs 3 cats and a rabbit,she has slowly out grown it.We also used an air purifier to suck up any dander in the air,used a product called petal cleanse to remove dander from the dogs coat and didnt allow kd in her bedroom.I will see if i can find the old thread for you xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Orlando is gorgeous!

I used to have an animal allergy. I was someone who got swollen lips, eyes, histamine rash, sniffles, itchy ears and roof of mouth.. Awful, really true full blown reactions to cats, dogs, rabbits, hamsters, horses.. Everything!!

I bit the bullet and got myself a cat 6 years ago.. I always loved animals and really wanted to make it work. I took regular antihistamines for the first 6 months and persevered with the reactions then as the reactions lessened in intensity, I began to take the antihistamine every other day and gradually weaned off them over a period of about 12 weeks. I would still get the odd reaction, particularly with someone else's cats and dogs but I'm 100% fine with my cat and my dogs.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Ok i found it hope this works http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=4266&highlight=ceriwyn


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

*Allergies are odd*

It goes on a situation to situation basis. My brother had an allergy to eggs, but he liked them and continually ate them until he desensitized himself to them. I have the same allergy and still get reactions with egg because I don't want to go through that desensitization period. 

As far as allergies to animals go, I know people that can stand their own animals, but can't stand others (After that period of desensitization). I also know people, myself included, that were told they have allergies to dogs and cats, but have no reaction to my OH's family Bichon Frise and have no reaction (or no noticeable reaction) with Frankie, our Cockapoo. 

Since we reserved our Cockapoo at birth and before ever seeing him, we took a chance on my allergies. I don't know what we would have done if he shed or caused a reaction from me... I don't know if we would have been able to keep him.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

My boyfriend has a mild dog allergy - he gets a sore throat, headache and sneezes. 

He was always fine around our family cocker spaniel (although never spent more than24 hours with him) but reacted within a couple of hours of being around high shedding dogs like Labradors etc.

After having Tilly for 4 or 5 days, his symptoms started to flare up, he felt like rubbish when in the house, and slightly better when he went out. I looked into possible solutions and we got an air purifier. It was around £90 from argos. We hoovered and dusted the whole house, then plugged in the purifier and within 2 to 3 hours he was feeling significantly better. We switch it on for a couple of hours most days and have never looked back.

I hope you can find a solution too!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

A friend had to rehome her cockapoo for exactly the same reason. Her little boy got worse and worse till they had no choice. It's so hard for you especially as Orlando is such a little poppet.


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Hello. So sorry to hear about your daughter's allergies. I am an asthmatic and suffer with sinus problems although I have only ever had an allergy to horse hair and have always seemed ok with dogs. (Solvents are the killer for me). Lucy our cockapoo is quite curly and was the curliest in the litter, and so it was a purposeful decision to choose her.

However, I do know someone locally who is very allergic to dogs and has kept dogs for most of his life. Unfortunately his allergies to dogs make him sneeze and give him a blocked up nose. He has got round his allergy by never getting too close to his dog with his nose ie, no close up snuggles and so his allergy does not have any real detriment to his dog ownership. Hope this helps.


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

Lottierachel said:


> My boyfriend has a mild dog allergy - he gets a sore throat, headache and sneezes.
> 
> He was always fine around our family cocker spaniel (although never spent more than24 hours with him) but reacted within a couple of hours of being around high shedding dogs like Labradors etc.
> 
> ...


This is a great suggestion! You wouldn't believe how many things are in the air!


----------



## Zeliana (Jul 14, 2013)

Thank you all so much for your comments. There seems to be some element of hope but I guess we need to establish what's going on first. We are seeing the allergy doctor on Monday and will take it from there. Unfortunately we did not think any of our children would have allergies (never having had this with dogs they have previously been exposed to) and we were also not able to select by coat type, as we reserved our puppy before he was 4 weeks. Thanks again though some of the ideas are very helpful. X


----------



## greengrapes (Dec 21, 2011)

I was under the impression that straighter haired Cockapoos were worse for people with allergies than the curlier dogs and this is why we chose a curly poo. Did you discuss this with the breeder?

You will have grown close in the last 2 weeks, but your daughter's health has to be a priority. Would you be consider swapping the puppy for another curlier dog? Would the breeder take the puppy back? Does the breeder have other curly puppies?


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Zeliana said:


> Thank you all so much for your comments. There seems to be some element of hope but I guess we need to establish what's going on first. We are seeing the allergy doctor on Monday and will take it from there. Unfortunately we did not think any of our children would have allergies (never having had this with dogs they have previously been exposed to) and we were also not able to select by coat type, as we reserved our puppy before he was 4 weeks. Thanks again though some of the ideas are very helpful. X


This is another reason why I think puppy visits/reserving a puppy should not be before 4 wks especially if a family have allergy issues.When pups are first born and for the first few weeks they all look the same with the exception of the odd crinkly one.One of my previous pups went to a family with quite severe allergies and they came and sat with the puppy in the car( away from any other pet in my house) for 3 weeks before deciding he was ok with him,charlie is now 9 months old and no reported reactions.xxx


----------

